# eastohio rivers gonna fish ?



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

hay i was woundering if the rivers in east ohio are gonna fish sunday


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

You're asking for it, aren't you. What the heck. There is a smASHing river out east that is awASH with opportunity if the weather dosen't sqwASH it's potential this weekend. Good luck.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

That doesn't even make scenes.

EDIT: I was talking about the first post. I think everyone knows what the second post means.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes it does and it is great


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

PapawSmith said:


> You're asking for it, aren't you. What the heck. There is a smASHing river out east that is awASH with opportunity if the weather dosen't sqwASH it's potential this weekend. Good luck.


It makes a whole lotta senASH to me!!!!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

lol... wow ... you guys are really on your game today!


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I keep wondering the same thing and wASHing the radar wondering if it will be worth making the trip.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

dakotaman said:


> I keep wondering the same thing and wASHing the radar wondering if it will be worth making the trip.


Even if it is muddy you can use golfball sized sacs on a big siwASH hook


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

so is any of the rivers gonna fish


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

You guys keep this up and the site may crASH. 

Also, be mindful of making any brASH statements, may violate the TOS!  So, if you do cross the line, don't be CHAGRINned..


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Why would they name the river after this??? Love the definition...

CHAGRIN - A keen feeling of mental unease, as of annoyance or embarrassment, caused by failure, disappointment, or a disconcerting event.

If that doesn't describe steelheading, I don't know what does! LOL!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

well thats just GRAND.


----------



## bassin420 (Apr 30, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> You guys keep this up and the site may crASH.
> 
> Also, be mindful of making any brASH statements, may violate the TOS!  So, if you do cross the line, don't be CHAGRINned..


Laughing my ASH off as I type,thats some funny stuff right there! Good one B.D!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, just thought I'd share this... 

My cousin loves to fish, and she asked me where she could catch a steelie... I told here "CONNIE, OUGHT to head up East and try, but after the flows get better." She was just getting over the flu bug that had her feeling a little ROCKY, but I told her that hooking into a silver bullet would really make her feel like a VERMILION" bucks!!! 

(that was pretty bad...) 

I know, I know... Some of you may be saying "Big Daddy, "HUR-ON" to something there!!!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

well since nobody said any thing i went out today up east to an unstocked river !!!!!!! an unmenciable and flow was hard and full of ice but i decided to try anyway and fishaed a little pocket right off the hard flow and hooked up with about six on awollybugger type of fly but with out the tail and just hooked up and they would take off in to the fast water and break me off but it was fun saw a couple of them and they were realy big fish probly like 9 lbers


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Now listen son, I've been standing up for you through two threads now. If this goes on any longer we are going to have sit down with a twelve pack, a dictionary, and an english book. The beer is for me and the books are for you.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

PapawSmith said:


> Now listen son, I've been standing up for you through two threads now. If this goes on any longer we are going to have sit down with a twelve pack, a dictionary, and an english book. The beer is for me and the books are for you.


 
lol.

I don't think anyone is replying because they really don't understand the question that u asked. Just reread what you post and fix the spelling erroes and possibly reword it.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> Why would they name the river after this??? Love the definition...
> 
> CHAGRIN - A keen feeling of mental unease, as of annoyance or embarrassment, caused by failure, disappointment, or a disconcerting event.
> 
> If that doesn't describe steelheading, I don't know what does! LOL!!!



Found this on a website;

Where did the name of the river the village straddles originate? There seem to be three theories its origin. According to the Chagrin Falls Historical Society, Cristfild Johnson, in his History of Cuyahoga County, wrote in 1879: "The name of the river Chagrin is undoubtedly derived from the old Indian word 'Shagrin,' which is supposed to mean 'clear water,' but this is not so certain." The second theory is connected by legend to Moses Cleaveland. At least one person has written that Cleaveland, who first led a surveying party to the Western Reserve, mistook the Chagrin River for the Cuyahoga River, and must have been rather "chagrined" when he discovered his mistake. According to the Chagrin Valley Historical Society, however, the most accepted version is by historian Elizabeth G. Rodgers, Ph.D., who stated that "it is the anglicized and corrupted version of the name of the French trader, Francois Séguin, who operated a trading post at the confluence of the Cuyahoga River and Tinkers Creek from about 1742."


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

lol i just didnt understand where all the crazy diconary words were coming from . lol nm


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Yoy guys Rock, reading this thread makes me want a coke-a-rcola..


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

If you tell people where your fishing don't be surpised to find them there.Cause I'll be there ! BWHAA BWHAA HAA. No seriously SSSHH !!


----------

